# Recommend a yeast?



## Coldspace (16/12/15)

Hi guys ,

Doing some nice pale ales such as smurtos etc and use the US05 yeast which is great and nice and neutral.
I want to get into something diff that will let a little more malty flavours through but still be easy to use.

I do all grain and have temp control fermentation so no issues there .

Fire away with any recommendations and I'll start experimenting.

Tks


----------



## antiphile (16/12/15)

I've recently done a few American-style Pale Ales and IPAs with White Labs Californian Ale V (WLP051) and just love it. Good attenuation, only very slight ester production, great flocculation and good alcohol tolerance.

I'm sure there are plenty of others that will fill the bill, and Wyeast will have equivalents, but this one just seems outstanding in my mind.

Edit added: and it doesn't seem to strip much of the hop flavour either. Any discrepancy in that department is due to me not putting in enough late hopping.


----------



## seamad (16/12/15)

1272.
You'll never look back

edit : if you want more malty, try english yeasts. 1469 is excellant


----------



## manticle (16/12/15)

Wot seamad said.


----------



## fletcher (16/12/15)

if you're after malty, i'd echo what seamad says, and go english. i love wlp013. have used it in american and english ipas, rye ipas, pale ales, bitters. loved its contribution in all of them. showcased the hops in the ipas and pales but let the malts really shine through as well. in the bitters it was hops up front and malt to finish.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/12/15)

If you're going dry MJ M79 is great English style yeast with some Belgian notes.

I find Bry97 from an American point of view provides maltier beers than Us05. 2Nd generation is even better for maltier beers.

1272 if wet yeast, Fantastic.


----------



## Yob (16/12/15)

1728 is an animal, leaves a good amount of body as well.. And drops crustal as soon as its done

Loving this yeast


----------



## warra48 (16/12/15)

WY1450 Denny's Favorite 50.

It will tick all the boxes for you.

I use it a lot and love the beers it produces, malty and hoppy.


----------



## Coldspace (17/12/15)

Many tks guys,

I'll give some of these a try on my next brews.


----------

